

Shopping carts, Networks, and Homeless People.  - zachv2222
http://newhive.com/zach/shopping-carts?q=%40zach

======
kirillzubovsky
It's not just homeless people. Every floor of the parking garage in our
building used to have a shopping cart (thank you, QFC), until someone stole
them all. Those things were really useful! Every time we got Costco-amount of
food, we could use a cart to get it all upstairs. Now that carts are all gone,
the residents are kind of pissed.

------
stephengillie
Shopping carts are relatively expensive. Metal ones (cheap steel covered in
chrome) are $1000-2000 each. Plastic ones are probably about 10%-20% cheaper.

~~~
OafTobark
According to Wikipedia (I know, not always the best source), the average
shopping cart is under $200 and can go as high as $400 in some places). Not
sure where you're getting the $1,000 to $2,000 figure.

